# LFTS 10/29/19



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

back uo in northern Kent. Saw my first scrape yesterday. Hopefully they start moving here.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m up in the west fence line stand. NNE wind perfect. I love east winds at this property.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a lonely doe so far.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ac338 said:


> NELP Public hang and hunt. Hopefully I have a shooting lane come sun up.


That's always my biggest worry going out blind. I like to know the spot I'm going to in the morning. Probably my terrible tendency to overthink. 

Good luck, hopefully it works out for you!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Had a half dozen pass through before light. 1 was grunting, hell if I could figure out which one with it being dark. Currently watching 4 does milling around eating acorns. Nice morning to be out.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Up in a tree in Ottawa county. Doe n fawn so far. Feels right this morning!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone drew blood with their Equinox just north of Allegan this morning. Ouch.

Was on high alert for this commute as it seemed to be a good day for deer to be stupid.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

OGB, I would not mind seeing another mug shot of that buck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

St.clair County public, Just in.. dropped kiddo off, sitting on the hottest run I've seen on way in, 35 yard shot to it. Never hunted over here but runway are hammered, sure feels good to be in, FINALLY !!! Buddy talked me outta going to private which was a good thing. Time for phone to go off and enjoy  
Good luck gents !


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Saw a buck and doe yesterday in the same very open spot for 10 hours. Were there when I dropped my kids off, still there when I picked them up. I stopped the car to take a look and buddy boy grunted at me. That is officially the earliest breeding pair I've personally witnessed.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be out early this afternoon, going to try and move in closer to the buck I saw last night. My first morning sit will be tomorrow!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

tubejig said:


> Had a half dozen pass through before light. 1 was grunting, hell if I could figure out which one with it being dark. Currently watching 4 does milling around eating acorns. Nice morning to be out.


Why grunting before light?


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Walleyze247 said:


> OGB, I would not mind seeing another mug shot of that buck.


X2 and a story OGB. Nice buck!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

pgpn123 said:


> Why grunting before light?


“One” was...not “I” was...lol


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

TheMAIT said:


> “One” was...not “I” was...lol


Pfft... lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Me and my oldest son trying to get it done in Hillsdale this morning. Well I just saw a first. Had a doe bust out of some pines I’m hunting near with looked to be a tall decent 8 pt buck on her trail. He was moving all through the pines looking for her and on a mission. Here’s the kicker. He’s in full velvet! I’ve seen a couple velvet bucks this time of year before but never chasing. I would have shot at him if he would’ve gave me the chance. Gotta love this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Someone drew blood with their Equinox just north of Allegan this morning. Ouch.
> 
> Was on high alert for this commute as it seemed to be a good day for deer to be stupid.


On A37 in Perrigo area? So many deer get blasted between Burnips and Allegan on that road


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sniper said:


> Me and my oldest son trying to get it done in Hillsdale this morning. Well I just saw a first. Had a doe bust out of some pines I’m hunting near with looked to be a tall decent 8 pt rack on her trail. He was moving all through the pines looking for her and on a mission. Here’s the kicker. He’s in full velvet! I’ve seen a couple velvet bucks this time of year before but never chasing. I would have shot at him if he would’ve gave me the chance. Gotta love this stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think the coolest thing ever would be a velvet mount! That's awesome. 

I've never heard of a velvet rack this late in the game. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

saw it one time but that was on an antlered doe. First time I had seen that. Helped neighbor track it. Said it dressed over 200#


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

2 small bucks came through. 1 was nose to the ground, and the other staring at the heavens in search of butterflies I think. Those young ones sure do lack in the brain department.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


That is stellar, congrats on the B1G One!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jarheadforever said:


> Well I seen a doe piss on the scrape she walks into the swamp and about 30 mins later a spike and a broken rack buck and 3 does come crashing out of that swamp. Then I see this bug racked buck coming and there a tall rack behind him so I’m like what the hell is going on right now. So I wait and realize that it’s a tall skinny six point still knowing the front buck was bigger how big I didn’t know so I put the crosshairs on the path where he was coming too and when he stepped into the opening I let him have it at about 33 yds. He ran a little over 25 yds and stopped and I watched him go down literally almost puking from nerves and excitement. This is why I hunt the day I don’t feel this way is the day I stop hunting. That’s my story lol


From the write up it sounds like the adrenaline is flowing pretty good still....hope the beers are as well!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats Jarhead on your awesome buck!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Marine, now treat yourself to a few crayons for a job well done. 

Sincerely,

A Dog Face


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

Spartan88 said:


> Congrats Marine, now treat yourself to a few crayons for a job well done.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A Dog Face


Must be an army mutt lol


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jarheadforever said:


> Must be an army mutt lol


Damn right, and worse yet, a former company grade officer.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Missouri's been tough for me so far. Few nice buck sightings but it's either the first or last 30 mins of light. Lots of corn standing isn't helping much.

Woke up to snow on the ground this morning. 
More on the way the next 2 days.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one.


Yes, yes you did! Congratulations!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

This is keeping my Hope's up









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Congrats Jarhead. I’m taking a Marine Vet with disabilities on a hunt later in the week , hope we get lucky .


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


Congratulations! What a tank.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Still at it. Moved to another stand around 1 so I have some fresh trees to stare at. Pretty much an all day sit except for the relocation.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Ready to go out now. Buck is still bedded with doe in the fence row.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Not exactly "live" from the stand, but hunted this AM in Kent Co. and the action was starting to pick up. Didn't see any chasing, but the bucks were roaming and cutting trails. Had a beautiful mature deer at 60 yards around 9:45 – never took a step closer. He just stomped his feet, stared down my decoy, then turned and sauntered away. Guessing the doe he was checking out wasn't ready yet or else he would have put up more of a fight. I've got Friday off – hoping to see him again.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great buck Jarhead!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

C


Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


Congrats on that beast.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats Jarhead on the super buck. I know the feeling you described. Congratulations again.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Steady rain here in kalkaska, I’m parked in a pop up over a nice scrape line,


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

jimbobway said:


> Congrats Jarhead. I’m taking a Marine Vet with disabilities on a hunt later in the week , hope we get lucky .


Thank you for that we need more caring ppl like you out there Semper Fi


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


Hell of a buck, congrats!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jarheadforever said:


> Thank you for that we need more caring ppl like you out there Semper Fi


Yeah that, thank you for your service as well jarhead !!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's hoping to a eventful night, second time out this year. Good luck to all that's out today.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


Beutiful buck! Great job & thank you for your service! From a navy vet!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

nice looking buck, jarhead!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

NWLP..setup in the stand that the buck I saw last night went by at 30 yards. Light wind and the rain has stopped here.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm hoping a big buck makes a little mistake and comes down the edge of my switchgrass. Lots of movement on cameras the last week


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Was out drinking and driving coffee this morning and cut this track. Setting up near it tonight. How about the camo slipper lol


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Moisture level is high here in the NW. set up not quite where I was anticipating... in theory it should work. Good luck guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Back at it after making my job rounds. Almost had a new hood ornament a mile from my property. Luckily the doe decided to turn around and the buck in tow decided to follow close behind. 1 more leap and my blue oval would have an added deer to it. I much prefer my deere tractor not a deer truck Hopefully tonight is better than this morning.


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice buck and I can't even tease you in the break room because this old millwright is retired


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Already had a small 8 pass by. Scrape is torn up. Unfortunately I bumped 5 on the way in. Wind in my face and wearing the lucky camp stocking cap for the first time this fall. Good luck all!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally done working in the woods now in the woods now in western Isabella county good luck everyone let the hero shots commence 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa with my son trying to get him one before I leave for Missouri, should be a awsome night before the weather moves in


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Out in St.Clair. This year has not been good to me at all. Deer sightings are way down. To be honest I havent seen a deer on the hoof in about two weeks. 
Just witnessed a bird of pray swooshing down for a snack. That was cool.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Just saw a stud standing with a doe in a wide open cut bean field and another real solid buck standing near by. 

It Is Time!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Forgot the picture:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm set. New spot. Only up like 11 feet in a twig of a pine. Good sign. Literally only 2 shot ops over 12 to 14 yards and they are in the right places. Wind is good. Thick AF in here and feel constrained. It is what it is. Fingers still crossed. Good luck all!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got set up in genesee county after work lets get em before the storm..nice night to be out good luck

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tall 6 point already out in the field a long ways away. Went the other way for now.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Live baitpile at 30yds


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Just saw a stud standing with a doe in a wide open cut bean field and another real solid buck standing near by.
> 
> It Is Time!


What is the exact location of this field?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Just settled in, Mr Heater is rockin'. Was so easy giving up tree stands...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> What is the exact location of this field?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Look for the Red Ram parked on the side of the road and the guy belling crawling across the field.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Look for the Red Ram parked on the side of the road and the guy belling crawling across the field.


Lmao!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Look for the Red Ram parked on the side of the road and the guy belling crawling across the field.


Hey a red ram just drove by me real slow!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Carpmaster said:


> View attachment 449099
> View attachment 449103
> I'm set. New spot. Only up like 11 feet in a twig of a pine. Good sign. Literally only 2 shot ops over 12 to 14 yards and they are in the right places. Wind is good. Thick AF in here and feel constrained. It is what it is. Fingers still crossed. Good luck all!


That's the kinda stuff I like to hunt. Especially on the ground. No point in seeing any further than 50-60yds or so. Just enough to get ready and take the shot. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Look for the Red Ram parked on the side of the road and the guy belling crawling across the field.


Would that be the Irish pub crawl aka the Irish worm?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Jarheadforever said:


> Finally got the big one. You don’t even know how happy I am this is what it’s all about and I must say there’s nothing better than the rut.


Yep that's the BIG one for sure. Congrats !


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Huntahalic said:


> Would that be the Irish pub crawl aka the Irish worm?


I haven't started drinking yet but yes, they're similar.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stick Slingur said:


> Was out drinking and driving coffee this morning and cut this track. Setting up near it tonight. How about the camo slipper lol


You better get some socks. It's chilly out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing cruising so far on this bench, fog just rolled in with some serious cold... 1 hour to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Beutiful healthy 5 pointer at 4 yards. Camera had a hard time focusing, lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats......he is a stud of a deer!
Flight


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

They are on their feet and feeding heavy here


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Jarheadforever said:


> Must be an army mutt lol


brothers in ARMS....America thanks you all!!!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Saw an owl.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

dammit - wife texts "dinner's ready", hadn't seen a thing, so I packed up 5-10 minutes early. Turn off heater, shut windows, pack up, and step out of the blind only to get busted by a small buck 35 yards straight downwind. He would've gotten a pass, but would like to have seen where he came from, etc.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 449139
> Beutiful healthy 5 pointer at 4 yards. Camera had a hard time focusing, lol


That's a first. Buck fever with the camera!


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow what a night. Only seen 1 deer but it was a monster. Had bucks fighting in my field that I could not see. Had them grunting in my woods, and heard them tearing up scrapes. To bad the next two days don’t look very promising.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Seen nada. Again. Bad day in the woods is still better than a day at work.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Next two days will be crappy! Weather breaks over night Thursday into Friday. Friday could be the best day in the woods all season. At least that's what I'm going to keep telling myself. Taking a personal day on Friday and taking my 17 yr old out of school as well. We'll be hunting Thursday evening through Sunday morning down south. Should be a great weekend!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Had a shooter appear right before dark. He was going the wrong direction and heard my grunt. He froze at 70 or 80 yards. We had a stand off for apparently not long enough. I tried one more grunt that was probably not quiet enough. He continued on his merry way not offering a shot. Sure was nice to get the heart pumping atleast.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Well after my rant last night I got some luck on my side. Finally got a chance at the big dry doe I’ve been after for 3 years. And best part is my 4.5 year old was with me. I don’t think I’ve ever heard a kid get so loud in the woods. I had to hold him back on the blood trail. (Even though I watched her fall but I won’t tell him that) he told me once we got her hung up. Dad I’m hooked. Let’s get a buck now like the ones you have on the wall!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Stick Slingur said:


> Was out drinking and driving coffee this morning and cut this track. Setting up near it tonight. How about the camo slipper lol


Took me a second from the two October Fest then I realized holy sh...t that is a big print. Nice slippers also!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

One 2.5 year old 7pt. And 4 does. Pulled a cam card and had a very sickly doe 3 days in a row. 2 days later on a cell cam I had coyotes all over. Hopefully it was from an injury.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Saw 8-10 bald deer and 2 bucks. A 4pt that was chasing all night and a 2 yr old 8pt that has been on his feet all day. He will look better next year or two


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

It was non stop by me from 3:30 on. Our shooter 8 and the big 9 with does at 3:30 and 3:40. Called them away from the does with long and loud grunts and the can. Both circled around behind me at 15 yards, no shot, didn't spook. After that, does and yearling just wandering eating acorns. Young bucks chasing in the neighbors field. Just got back from helping my buddy drag out a stud of an 8. Great night!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Saw an owl.


If you ever had one land close to you it is awesome. You can not fart with out them seeing you. Been in the woods many years and only a few times to have one land with in 20 yards. Amazing animals.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats Jarhead! Great buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Grandriverrat said:


> If you ever had one land close to you it is awesome. You can not fart with out them seeing you. Been in the woods many years and only a few times to have one land with in 20 yards. Amazing animals.


The thing took off out of a couple trees over. I had no idea it was there. Scared the pi$$ out of me.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Whopper 24 said:


> Hey a red ram just drove by me real slow!


That was me in Hubbs truck. DumbA$$ left his keys in it while he went crawling so I stole it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just one 2.5 yo 7 pt tonight feeding on acorns at dusk, 27 yds.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job jarhead! 1983 - 2005. Semper Fi brother!!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Got the rare skunk smell. Last after work hunt of the year.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Got the rare skunk smell. Last after work hunt of the year.


Must be you retired..... congrats LOL


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I had 9 come in was going to fill a pastrami tag on a hefty big butt doe but she kept looking behind her in the woods she came from. Decided to wait it out then a train rolled through and when he blew the whistle they all bolted at once. Never thought a train would bother them. My neighbor said same thing happened to him tonight same train. Seems really strange it would spook them when it rolls through 2 times a day.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

I’ve been completely focused this year on making memories duck & deer mentoring for my son & daughter. Tonight was my first opportunity to get a sit in solo because they both had obligations. This tasty porker conveniently stopped broadside at 15 yards. “Bye bye Felicia”!!


----------

